# Invertir en supermercados: Cooperativa Consum al 4,5%



## Baraja (7 Mar 2012)

Ya que hay abierto un tema sobre los Supermercados Día, en la Comunidad Valenciana están los Consum, muy conocidos cuando vivía allí.

¿Alguien tiene experiencia en este tipo de inversión en una cooperativa?

----------------------------------------------------------------

Consum Cooperativa Rentabilidad

Te da una alta rentabilidad del 4,5%*

La aportación de capital social voluntario a realizar debe de ser cómo mínimo de 150€ y como máximo de 81.000€.

*hasta el 30 de junio de 2012

Consum Cooperativa: Info Legal

Importe de las participaciones > *Participaciones de 150 euros y múltiplos* de dicha cantidad.

Límite máximo por socio o asociado > Existe un *límite máximo* por aportación individual, que en cada momento determina el Consejo Rector de la Cooperativa, y que actualmente está fijado en *81.000 euros*, en cómputo global para todas las emisiones, de manera que ningún socio o asociado puede tener suscritas participaciones por importe total y acumulado superior a 81.000 euros.

Tipo de interés nominal:

Tipo > Las aportaciones dan derecho a percibir un tipo de interés anual fijado por el Consejo Rector en cada emisión. Dicho tipo está vigente para todo el período semestral y se aplica tanto a la emisión en vigor como a las anteriores.

Tipo actual > *El tipo de interés actual es del 4,5% anual, en vigor hasta el hasta el 30 de junio de 2012.*

*Variación del tipo de interés > Cada seis meses*, coincidiendo con el abono de intereses, se comunica al interesado el nuevo tipo de interés vigente para el siguiente período.

*Pago de intereses*:

Forma > A elección del socio o asociado, mediante *cheque nominativo cruzado, o mediante transferencia* a la cuenta indicada por el su******or.

Plazos > El *pago de intereses es semestral los días 30 de junio y 31 de diciembre* de cada año.

Consideración legal y *retención* > El interés abonado es rendimiento del capital mobiliario, y es objeto de retención al tipo vigente en cada momento, actualmente el *21%*.

Certificado anual de retenciones > Anualmente se expedirá a favor del interesado el correspondiente certificado de retenciones, a los efectos de la declaración de IRPF o del Impuesto sobre Sociedades, según proceda.

Forma de suscribir las participaciones:

Socios trabajadores y socios consumidores > Pueden dirigirse, indistintamente, al Jefe de Tienda o a la persona responsable de Capital Social Voluntario en las Oficinas Centrales de Silla (Valencia), solicitando cita previa en el teléfono 96 197 40 00.

Asociados > Deben dirigirse, necesariamente, a la persona responsable de Capital Social Voluntario en las Oficinas Centrales de Silla (Valencia), solicitando cita previa en el teléfono 96 197 40 00.
Documentación a aportar >


a) en el caso de socios trabajadores o asociados personas físicas, D.N.I. (o N.I.E. en el caso de extranjeros);
b) en el caso de socios consumidores, D.N.I. (o N.I.E. en el caso de extranjeros) y el carnet de socio;
c) en el caso de asociados personas jurídicas, C.I.F.


Recibo provisional y título definitivo > En el momento de la suscripción, se expide un recibo provisional, y en breve plazo, se remite al interesado el título definitivo, en el que se recoge el saldo vivo de todas sus aportaciones voluntarias en vigor. Salvo indicación en contra por parte del socio o asociado, se remite dicho título por correo interno al centro en el que se ha formalizado la suscripción.

*Reembolso de las participaciones*:

Procedimiento en caso de *baja en la Cooperativa* > Con una antelación mínima de *15 días*, el socio o asociado remitirá carta al Consejo Rector comunicando su baja, y avisará telefónicamente a la persona responsable de Capital Social Voluntario. Una vez procesada dicha baja, se le hará efectiva la devolución de sus aportaciones.

Procedimiento sin necesidad de causar baja en la Cooperativa > Existen dos posibilidades:

a) *Una vez transcurridos 3 años desde la suscripción*, en cualquier momento, *solicitándolo con 15 días de antelación* a la persona responsable de Capital Social Voluntario, y firmando la solicitud de reembolso que se le facilitará;
b) *Antes del transcurso de 3 años desde la suscripción*, en cualquier momento, *mediante el procedimiento interno de transmisión de su aportación a otro socio o asociado*, firmando la solicitud de transmisión y reembolsándose la aportación al solicitante en el plazo de 15 días.


Forma del reembolso > Únicamente mediante cheque nominativo cruzado.

Importe del reembolso > En todos los casos se reintegra al interesado el valor nominal de su aportación más los intereses que se hayan devengado hasta la fecha de la devolución (descontada la retención legal), en función del tiempo que la aportación haya estado efectivamente en poder de la Cooperativa.

Información adicional

Para solicitar alguna información adicional pueden contactar con la persona responsable de Capital Social Voluntario de nuestro Departamento Financiero, a través del teléfono 96 197 40 00. El horario de atención al público es de 11:30 a 14:00 horas, y de 16:00 a 18:00 horas, de lunes a viernes.

Normativa

La normativa que resulta aplicable a las emisiones de capital social voluntario es la siguiente:

Artículo 57 de la Ley de Cooperativas de la Comunidad Valenciana (Ley 8/2003, de 24 de Marzo).
Artículos 47-9 y 48-1 de los Estatutos Sociales de la Cooperativa.
Acuerdos de emisión del Consejo Rector.


----------



## antoñescu (7 Mar 2012)

Faya:
"Consideración legal y retención > El interés abonado es rendimiento del capital mobiliario, y es objeto de retención al tipo vigente en cada momento, actualmente el 21%."

Me esperaba otro tipo, por el rollo cooperativa y tal.

Consum antes con Eroski era más potente y tal aunque a día de hoy sigue valiendo, de lo poco que se salva de la zona 0.

A ver si con suerte alguien tiene experiencia.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (7 Mar 2012)

Pues mira, está interesante, a ver si hacemos un recopilatorio de información sobre este tema.

Pero hay alguna cadena de supermercados que pueda resistir en Valencia a Mercadona?? Si a nivel nacional está arrasando, no me quiero ni imaginar allí...


----------



## apeche2000 (8 Mar 2012)

Pues hay gente que prefiere consum, mercadona es peor en calidad en bastantes productos


----------



## Aferro (8 Mar 2012)

No lucen lo mismo 40 euros en Mercadona que en Consum. O bien 100 euros en Consum equivalen a 60 Mercadona. No hablo de calidad.
No todo el mundo gana mas de 1500 eursos y puede ir siempre a Consum.
Están abriendo muchos Consum y yo los veo muy vacios. No se como pueden mantener el gasto de luz y 4-5 empleados por supermeercado

Salut.


----------



## kerberos (8 Mar 2012)

Una cooperativa al 4.5% anual no me parece lo mejor.
Y si entramos ya a valorar la marca en particular.... pues que quiere que le diga.... que yo invertiría antes en Mercadona -si pudiera- que en Consum.


----------



## Juanjillo (10 Mar 2012)

Pero invertir en eso, no es como comprar Rumasas que después se iban teóricamente a Cacaolat?


----------



## wraf75 (16 Jun 2012)

Pues aqui las rentabiidades que paga Consum a sus arrendadores y la rentabilidad a las que se oferta Local exento alquilado a Consum rentabilidad 8,14% | Iberoreit


----------



## Juanjillo (17 Jun 2012)

Para un 4,5%, buscando un poco lo consigues en alguna entidad financiera...Si no es el 4,5% un 4% lo consigues fácil...y garantizado, cosa que en los supers no...


----------



## kikoseis (18 Jun 2012)

Aferro dijo:


> No lucen lo mismo 40 euros en Mercadona que en Consum. O bien 100 euros en Consum equivalen a 60 Mercadona. No hablo de calidad.
> No todo el mundo gana mas de 1500 eursos y puede ir siempre a Consum.
> Están abriendo muchos Consum y yo los veo muy vacios. No se como pueden mantener el gasto de luz y 4-5 empleados por supermeercado
> 
> Salut.



Mercadona s está poniendo por las nubes. Mi último carro (son carros más pequeños que los del hiper) me cobraron 140 euros.

Desde entonces "me estoy quitando" del Mercadona.


----------



## jotace (18 Jun 2012)

Aferro dijo:


> No lucen lo mismo 40 euros en Mercadona que en Consum. O bien 100 euros en Consum equivalen a 60 Mercadona. No hablo de calidad.
> No todo el mundo gana mas de 1500 eursos y puede ir siempre a Consum.
> Están abriendo muchos Consum y yo los veo muy vacios. No se como pueden mantener el gasto de luz y 4-5 empleados por supermeercado
> 
> Salut.



Esa diferencia de precio entre Consum y Mencabrona no te la crees ni tú.
Consum también tiene su propia marca blanca y en precio no hay ninguna diferencia. Además Consum siempre tiene ofertas en artículos de marca, cosa que Mencabrona no. Si que hay diferencia de precio, pero a favor de Consum. En Valencia, lugar de nacimiento de ambas cadenas, la gente prefiere cada día más ir a Consum.
Quizás el futuro sea Hacendado, pero desde luego yo no voy a colaborar lo más mínimo en ello.


----------



## Mediterrand (9 Dic 2012)

Subo el hilo, alguien tiene experiencia con ellos?


----------

